
Bachelors degree not enough? - schoudha
http://edcorner.stanford.edu/authorMaterialInfo.html?mid=35&author=26
======
schoudha
Vinod Khosla is a very smart guy, maybe's he's not referrring to the software
industry, but do you guys think there is a limit on what hackers can do with
"just a bachelors."

This is sort of related to having a technical advantage on your competitors.
How can startups that aren't from cutting edge PhD proposals or started by
that rare star hacker (Bram Cohen, Wozniak, etc...) have real and sustainable
technical advantage?

~~~
jkush
In the narrow sense you don't need ANY degree to be a brilliant entrepreneur.
Having an advantage is independent of school. That's not to say that school is
worthless, but "advantage" and "business degree" are not synonymous.

------
mukund
Or is khosla saying every normal person needs to hone further to excel? I
think there may be 1% born hackers. Now how will those 99% get on par and get
sharper? Education may be the key. I understand it as a general statement

------
rms
"I actually don't think bachelor's is adequate for anything in today's world."

That guy is arrogant as hell.

